# First problems with 6D (return window)



## lJoSquaredl (Jan 1, 2014)

Love the 6D, but last night I saw my first glimpse of stuck pixels in a lot of my pictures. I was working with higher ISO in a dark room so I would assume it has to do with that? Still confused on how I get them and get rid of them, but I am still within my return window if it's a more serious issue than I think. Can anyone tell me what the next step is from here?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2014)

Try a remap: put the body cap on, activate manual sensor cleaning, leave it for ~30 s, then power the camera off. Check again for stuck/hot pixels.


----------

